# My New Paperboy



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

That's a CUTE newspaper boy you have!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I guess I am really TOOOOOO lazy ;>)))


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Pattie said:


> Just thought I'd share this video of my new WOW paperboy. Just click on either link below.


Too cute!
I read that you raised Newfoundlands?! I had a Newfie. She passed away a year ago. She was a great girl and I miss her terribly.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Newfies and Havvys - can't get better than that*

Glad you liked the video. I'm entering RICO in the Oscar race for best actor ;>)))

I know how you feel about Newfs. I am sorry for your loss. I miss mine a lot even though years have passed. I raised and showed them for many years and I have such fond memories of them. Even now, when I am showing my Havs, I check to see if I can watch the Newf ring.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

That was just adorable!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

So glad you liked the video. We sure ahd fun making it. I'm going to post another today that I hope everyone will like. Same big stars will appear ;>))


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Great video. I bet RICO could make the most beautiful list and get the Oscar


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey, That's an idea -- 'People Magazine" here he comes - I can see him on the cover right now!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, Pattie, how about sending that cute paperboy over here to train my crew?.......... BTW, my furballs are known to take their own sweet time at learning, so please expect Rico to camp out here indefinitely.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

I love it! Awesome!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my gosh...that is just the cutest darn thing! LOL


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh my your Havs are beautiful,I was looking on your web page,wish we lived in America and could adopt one of the litter you are expecting!Rico is such a good little paper boy does he shred it after you have finished with it as well?Know what you mean about them becoming big headed!Dizzie knows just how to pose when ever the camera comes out!hoto:


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

:wave:Thanks, Clare. I'm glad you enjoyed the website. Your little one looks quite wonderful, too. I certaily wish we could arrange to have you have one of the litter. There seems to be some excitement about it (other than mine, of course <grin>). I can hardly wait and I sure hope all goes well.

RICO doesn't shred the newspaper because he wants his treat for being such a good boy. However, the shredding gene is not missing in him, for sure as he makes plenty of other opportunities to display it!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

VERY cute! You're not lazy - you had to train him to do it!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

DorothyS said:


> VERY cute! You're not lazy - you had to train him to do it!


Wish I could take all that credit, but truth be told, I only showed him twice and the second time, he really didn't need to be shown. I always tell my DH that RICO "speaks English."


----------



## virginia (Jul 3, 2008)

How did you train it.That would be a great trick to show people.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Training happenstance - is there such a thing?*

removed


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Rico what a useful boy! He gets the paper for mommy. When I was growing up we had a neighbor who's lab would collect the paper every morning and every morning on the way to school I would see it layed out on their covered porch drying. I think when Rico gets the paper it is not all wet. Loved your video.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Omg, you are going to have to get Missy's Jasper to stay at your house for some training! LMBO He LOVES the mail !!









Good boy, Rico. Love it!!


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I love it...well done!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

That's the cutest paperboy ever!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree with Nicole!! What a pumpkin.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Couldn't wait to see that hot paperboy! I hope you tip him well . . . he is a stud muffin  Very very cute video, especially when the others run up to see him dash in with the prize . . .


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pattie, I saw this the other day while at work and it made me smile in an otherwise ho-hum day, but didn't have a chance to post. That is so amazing! I mean that is not a quick across the room delivery! Rico stayed focused on his job for a very long time. 

Marj you are brilliant! perhaps if Jasper learns that it is better to deliver the mail than destroy it we will all be happier. Oh yes, I don't have to worry about that anymore! we got a mail box!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pattie, I know what you mean. By all measures, Cash is my better dog, more balanced, is happy with a little food, love, and fetch. Jasper is neurotic, but he is my heart dog! Doesn't mean I don't love Cash to pieces, but Jasper and I are soul mates. I don't know if it is because he was my first dog ever, or I can relate to all his "issues."


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

removed


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Missy, I think it would be very nice to train Jasper to deliver the mail, but now that Michael put one up outside, you can find something else to have him fetch for you. It takes work, but can be a fun way to bond with our dogs. I have found that it's not easy training one dog when you have two in the house. It gets confusing very quickly!! lol I'm too lazy to bring one in the basement with me and train one on one. bah !


----------

